# This has probably already been asked but....



## celsbigbeard (Oct 23, 2007)

What would you be likely to get if you cross a jungle male with a blizzard female? Would they just turn out as hets?

Thanks sorry if its already been asked,

Cel x


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Yup, they'd all be het Blizzard.


----------



## celsbigbeard (Oct 23, 2007)

would they be normal het blizzard or could they be jungle het blizzard?

Sorry this confuses me at times,
Thanks,

Cel x


----------



## celsbigbeard (Oct 23, 2007)

anyone please?

I get confused lol

Thanks,
cel x


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

They'd be jungle het blizzard as there'll be king blood in there. Although if it's an amel jungle then you'd have amel jungles het anerry b as if i remember correctly amel x charcol (anery b) is het blizzard and bred again makes blizzard.


----------



## celsbigbeard (Oct 23, 2007)

sorry but whats amel jungle lol,

i think i really need to start trying to study my genetics :whistling2:

Thx cel x


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

Basically a jungle corn (kingxcorn) thats albino like amel corns.


----------



## celsbigbeard (Oct 23, 2007)

oooooooooohhhhhhhh sorry i was on about leos, sorry should have stated that lol

thx, cel x


----------



## BG-Gecko (Nov 12, 2007)

they' ll probably be all normals and abberrant patterned babies all het for blizzard. (jungle cant always be seen as a simple recessive trait you might have a jungle or two but chances are small)


----------



## celsbigbeard (Oct 23, 2007)

Right ok, if we crossed jungle with jungle would we get more then?

Sorry as i said im quite poor at genetics :whistling2:

Thanks cel x


----------



## BG-Gecko (Nov 12, 2007)

eah chances are much bigger but still won't give a 100% guarantee of getting all jungles


----------



## celsbigbeard (Oct 23, 2007)

lol ok thank you, we not got any eggs from em yet but we do have some blizzard x blazing blizzard and some bell albino's x bell albino's what should we get out of those???

Sorry to keep asking loads of Q's,

Thanks,


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Bell albino X Bell albino = 100% Bell Albino.

Blazing Blizzard X Blizzard = 100% Blizzard het albino.


----------



## celsbigbeard (Oct 23, 2007)

do you know what percentage we would get from jungle x jungle please?

Also just had a chat with cat and we was trying to work out if jungle is just a pattern or a gene that causes it, if you get me?

Thx again lol


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

lol makin me strain my brain for nothing! As for leos well my intricate and detailed knowledge leads me to tell you pfff aint got a clue i'll leave that to those who get leos lol.


----------



## celsbigbeard (Oct 23, 2007)

:lol2: i'm sorry, me bad


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

s'alright, i'll let you off, i'm nice like that!


----------



## celsbigbeard (Oct 23, 2007)

aaaw bless you thx



rachel132002 said:


> s'alright, i'll let you off, i'm nice like that!


----------



## celsbigbeard (Oct 23, 2007)

can anyone help me give us an idea of what we could get with what we have paired up at the min? theres a few but would like an idea please???

Just getting into leos :blush:

Thanks


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

xxbeardieloversloverxx said:


> What would you be likely to get if you cross a jungle male with a blizzard female? Would they just turn out as hets?
> 
> Thanks sorry if its already been asked,
> 
> Cel x


One thing is deffo all the offspring will be het blizzard.There are a couple of facters that will affect the jungle part.How strong is the jungle influance of your jungle.If it's a strong jungle pattern you'd get normal abberant you may get some jungle offspring from a F1 cross.If it's a low influance jungle you'd be in for more normal,abberant offspring from a F1 cross.But then there's your blizzard ? do you know it's parents ?.As the blizzard gene stops you from seeing the pattern of your blizzard so there is a possiblity that there's a jungle pattern under that spotless white skin of your blizzard and if that's the case you can expect a good amount of jungle offspring.Leo's like your offspring that comes from jungle parentage are carriers of the jungle gene and when these leo are bred to jungles or each other you can expect jungle offspring.But please remember that jungle is not a simple recessive gene like albino,blizzard,patternless'etc'etc but it is a inherited trait.


----------



## celsbigbeard (Oct 23, 2007)

aaah right, thats clears it up a lot more for me so thank you.

cel x


----------



## strongboW (Dec 12, 2007)

Yup


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

strongboW said:


> Yup


:spam1:


----------

